# Club Foot - on and off lameness



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

*Edited*

Changing because pony trotted up sound today and i think he was just having an 'off' day. Which he does have due to the club foot.

I want to hear people's input on what i have my boy, Tetley on.
We have been toying with putting him on stronger supplements. But so far we have his feed at:
Spillers Fibre Lite Molasses Free
TopSpec Lite - will be moving to the Spillers Lite & Lean once we used up remaining TopSpec...
Turmergold (which contains a small amount of glucosamine and msm)
Equine America Buteless.

Now we are toying with swapping onto something else. Does anyone else have any idea on joint supplements?


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

I don’t know much about the pros and cons of different feeds as only got experience with my own boy and what yours is on sounds good to me, but just to give you an idea of what mine is on: 

Dodson & Horrell Sixteen Plus cubes
Mollichaff Veteran 
veteran vitality 

Supplements:

Turmeraid
Nutraquin Plus (equine) 
sometimes (when he needs it) No Bute 

and (medication) generally 1 Danilon per day.

that’s all to manage arthritis. The one that seemed to make the biggest positive difference was Nutraquin plus. Very expensive especially during the “loading dose” phase but now that the dose has dropped down more affordable and I think makes a big diffference.

All the best with your boy and glad he was sound today!!


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

UnderThePaw said:


> I don't know much about the pros and cons of different feeds as only got experience with my own boy and what yours is on sounds good to me, but just to give you an idea of what mine is on:
> 
> Dodson & Horrell Sixteen Plus cubes
> Mollichaff Veteran
> ...


So sorry about the faces.... newbie...!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey! Thank you for replying  and no issues with a load of emojis xD
I am eventually swapping his supplements onto an msm and glucosamine supplement and taking him off Turmergold, but he will also have another turmeric based supplement. 
But erm, i want to avoid putting him on danillon or bute, as i know long term use is not fabulous for a horse. My older horse has been on it for years and i have reason to suspect it's affecting his kidneys or liver. As i know they do eventually lead to that damage, and as Tetley is rising 5 i want to avoid having him on NSAIDS for as long as possible.

But thank you so much! I like to hear what others use and hear input.


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

RachJeremy said:


> Hey! Thank you for replying  and no issues with a load of emojis xD
> I am eventually swapping his supplements onto an msm and glucosamine supplement and taking him off Turmergold, but he will also have another turmeric based supplement.
> But erm, i want to avoid putting him on danillon or bute, as i know long term use is not fabulous for a horse. My older horse has been on it for years and i have reason to suspect it's affecting his kidneys or liver. As i know they do eventually lead to that damage, and as Tetley is rising 5 i want to avoid having him on NSAIDS for as long as possible.
> 
> But thank you so much! I like to hear what others use and hear input.


Oh yes of course sorry, I wasn't suggesting putting yours on it if he doesn't need to be, obviously best not if can be avoided, you're quite right! I'd have mine off it if I could but it's best for him now and I don't mind so much as he's 25. Hope your new supplements are doing Tetley good and he's feeling comfier! X


----------



## Lizzie Coulson (Nov 10, 2021)

UnderThePaw said:


> Oh yes of course sorry, I wasn't suggesting putting yours on it if he doesn't need to be, obviously best not if can be avoided, you're quite right! I'd have mine off it if I could but it's best for him now and I don't mind so much as he's 25. Hope your new supplements are doing Tetley good and he's feeling comfier! X


I always used to use natural remedies where possible, Arnica for example helps with Muscle Pain


----------

